# Mcdonald's new Happy Mascot - friendly or scary?



## Explorer (May 20, 2014)

McDonald's scary Happy Meal mascot - May. 20, 2014

I'm on the fence about it being scary or not, because I remember when the Grimace was the Evil Grimace, had six arms, and had wierd pockets for fries in hi body. 






I also remember being scared that the Hamburglar might take a bite out of Mayor McCheese's head, and then kill Big Mac the cop in a struggle. 

Even Captain Crook wanted to eat the semi-sentient Filet-o-Fish in their watery home.

Food which is ready to eat and sentient at the same time is a little scary to me. Even those jokes about the M&M guys getting chunks bitten out of them is a little creepy. 






And remember Popplers? "Because you'd eat them too." Yum!






I'm on the fence now about how scary it might be. I don't know where the brain would be, given that Happy contains an actual meal. How does his digestive tract work? Where are his lungs? Is he still alive once you've eaten the meal? Does McDonald's cremate its trash so these things aren't walking everywhere?

*laugh*


----------



## Leuchty (May 21, 2014)

That little f u cker has been bouncing around on Aussie TV for a while now.

Not as "scary" as a Thief, Fatty and clown though...


----------



## asher (May 21, 2014)

Creepy.

Just like all their other ones.


----------



## Pat_tct (May 21, 2014)

he's on german tv for a while, too. better than that sick f_u_cker of a clown.


----------



## Insightibanez (May 21, 2014)

Creepy and scary.

Just like the food


----------



## Hollowway (May 21, 2014)

Less scary than this mofo!


----------



## Necris (May 21, 2014)

That picture of Grimace makes it look like he's actually been eating McDonalds every single day.


----------



## Edika (May 21, 2014)

^ True. 
Were they actually hinting that their clients are evil gluttonous beings trying to eat McDonalds? 
Do they become less evil if they pay for the food?


----------



## Edika (May 21, 2014)

Hollowway said:


> Less scary than this mofo!



I concur that's the creepiest mascot they ever had. 
And to add to that an all time favorite!


----------



## Vrollin (May 21, 2014)




----------



## mr_rainmaker (May 21, 2014)

if kids think the new mascot is scary they got bigger problems.


----------



## Guitarmiester (May 21, 2014)

It must have been a tough day in their marketing/advertisement department to come up with that one. _"Hmm... let's sort of take a happy meal and slap a face on it. Might as well give it arms and legs, too, so we can have some teenager wear it as a costume on location to interact with the kids. Our work is done here, fellas."_


----------



## sage (May 21, 2014)

Grimace is a funny bit of irony. He is a tastebud that shills for Rotten Ronnie and his name describes the face I make when I taste that crappy pseudo-food.


----------



## asher (May 22, 2014)

Guitarmiester said:


> It must have been a tough day in their marketing/advertisement department to come up with that one. _"Hmm... let's sort of take a happy meal and slap a face on it. Might as well give it arms and legs, too, so we can have some teenager wear it as a costume on location to interact with the kids. Our work is done here, fellas."_



It'd be crappy but fine without the fvcking teeth and tongue.


----------



## skeels (May 22, 2014)

Popplers! "NOOOOOOOOO!"


----------



## tedtan (May 22, 2014)

sage said:


> Grimace is a funny bit of irony. He is a tastebud that shills for Rotten Ronnie and his name describes the face I make when I taste that crappy pseudo-food.



But pseudo-food just doesn't have that je ne sais quoi needed for their commercials.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (May 22, 2014)

The use of mascot so kids eat those burgers is sh1tty. I mean I don't care if a consenting adult eats all the fast food they want but to make it more appealing to kids is just wrong. 
And creepy mascot is creepy.


----------



## Xaios (May 22, 2014)

To look upon it's mouth is to stare into the infinite darkness of the void.


----------



## Guitarmiester (May 22, 2014)

Don't worry, the CEO of McDonald's announced that his daughter runs track, which translates to there's hope for the chubby states of 'Mericuhhhh.


----------



## Xaios (May 22, 2014)

^ That thing is simultaneously repulsive and yet oddly compelling.


----------



## Explorer (May 23, 2014)

I was outside a lunch place today (I've never been inside) and saw their photos and advertising as "Home of the 10-Stack!" cheeseburger. 

it was a huge heart attack on a bun, and it looked just slightly more appealing than that photo. 

----

That whole scene when Fry's Poppler is swimming around in the sauce, and you just feel the tension as to whether or not he's going to absentmindedly eat it.... *laugh*


----------



## BrailleDecibel (May 23, 2014)

For some reason, I immediately thought of this guy:







I hanker for a hunk of cheese!


----------



## Black43 (May 25, 2014)

Funny thing is, cause I'm still in high school I actually work there to feed my never ending GAS... also, eating the food gives me gas. The normal kind, not the guitar kind.

What's scary is when it's closing time and you're the last one out who has the job of shutting the place down. Turning out the lights and seeing a fvcking plastic Ronald McDonald staring at you out of the gloom is not a good thing.


----------



## asher (May 27, 2014)

Black43 said:


> Funny thing is, cause I'm still in high school I actually work there to feed my never ending GAS... also, eating the food gives me gas. The normal kind, not the guitar kind.
> 
> What's scary is when it's closing time and you're the last one out who has the job of shutting the place down. Turning out the lights and seeing a fvcking plastic Ronald McDonald staring at you out of the gloom is not a good thing.


----------



## ilyti (May 31, 2014)

Xaios said:


> To look upon it's mouth is to stare into the infinite darkness of the void.


When you gaze into the abyss, the abyss gazes back at you.
-McNietzsche.


----------



## Explorer (May 31, 2014)

In Soviet Russia, Happy Meal eats you!


----------



## alvaro89 (May 31, 2014)

edited


----------



## Black43 (May 31, 2014)

alvaro89 said:


> I miss the creepy Ronald Mcdonald


I'd take that shit down if I were you, if a mod notices it he/she may flag you for inappropriate content. Just a heads up


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 31, 2014)

I think the mascot has a cousin...


----------



## Explorer (Jul 29, 2014)

I've decided that McDonald's should hire this woman as their new mascot. 



"Don't make me assume my ultimate form!"


----------



## Dog Boy (Jul 29, 2014)

I'm not lovin' it


----------



## Black43 (Jul 30, 2014)

Explorer said:


> I've decided that McDonald's should hire this woman as their new mascot.
> 
> 
> 
> "Don't make me assume my ultimate form!"




Holy ....ing McNugget.
"Unless you're speaking mcnuggets into my hands, I don't want to hear it!"


----------



## Dog Boy (Jul 30, 2014)

Explorer said:


> I've decided that McDonald's should hire this woman as their new mascot.
> 
> 
> 
> "Don't make me assume my ultimate form!"




I love the way the next car drives up. Just another customer...


----------



## DredFul (Jul 30, 2014)




----------



## Explorer (Jul 30, 2014)

The "...assume my ultimate form!" thing is what made my jaw drop. *laugh*

One more, since this made me laugh when the guys first did it in 2006. There have been people who have redone this stunt, but this is the original.



Enjoy!


----------



## Xaios (Jul 30, 2014)

Explorer said:


> The "...assume my ultimate form!" thing is what made my jaw drop. *laugh*



That and the bit about going Super Saiyan. Holy crap.


----------



## toiletstand (Jul 30, 2014)

creepy and totally photogenic. mcdonalds knows what theyre doing


----------



## Xaios (Jul 31, 2014)

Listening to the first 10 seconds of this while scrolling the following image is mandatory:


----------



## Explorer (Aug 17, 2014)

I knew it! It was bound to go horribly wrong, like when you take the brainstem of a Nuke addict and put it into a less friendly Robocop chassis!

NSFW!!!



This is like that time the Fertnel people made that robot which would ooze the Nic-a-lick nicotine cheese for kids to lick. All fun and games, until things go horribly wrong.


----------



## Hollowway (Aug 18, 2014)

Toiletstand, that Shining one in your post is awesome. I was lolling pretty hard.

What baffles me about this is that the company probably spent well over a million dollars to come up with this new mascot. How the hell do you have months of meetings, graphic design, internal focus groups, etc, and come up with John Wayne Gacy's disturbing toothy grin on a Happy Meal box?


----------



## Hollowway (Aug 18, 2014)

Here, check it out. Make the eye makeup yellow, and tell me you don't see it!


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Aug 18, 2014)

terrifying


----------



## Explorer (Aug 18, 2014)

But... it's a mascot you'll never forget!


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Aug 19, 2014)

Hollowway said:


> Here, check it out. Make the eye makeup yellow, and tell me you don't see it!




AWWWWW CRAP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
I SEE IT....


----------

